# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Repair) حصري :  تعريفات الإجهزه الصينيه للتوصيل بالكمبيوتر

## aljahma7341

الى كل الاخوه: اللذين لديهم مشكلهعندتوصيل الجوال الصينيبالكمبيوتر

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## aljahma7341

انا جديد بهذا المنتدى وان شاء الله سأضيف كل التعريفات للأجهزه الصينيه إنتظرونا.......قريبآ جدآ

----------


## mohamed73

> انا جديد بهذا المنتدى وان شاء الله سأضيف كل التعريفات للأجهزه الصينيه إنتظرونا.......قريبآ جدآ

 مرحبا بك اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*اهلا بك يارائع وشكرا للدرايفرات الجديدة*

----------


## kojyy

> الى كل الاخوه: اللذين لديهم مشكلهعندتوصيل الجوال الصينيبالكمبيوتر

 مشكور اخى الكريم على مجهودك  
تابع هذا الموضوع لاستكمال باقى التعاريف  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsmhicham

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## zm1963

*وشكرا*

----------


## aljawal1234

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## abdelhakim

بارك الله فيك

----------

